# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از الان بخونم چند میارم؟

## marcelo

من واقعنی میخوام بخونم فقط میخوام ببینم1- به نظر شما ها میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟
پارسال دو هفته خوندم تو منطقه دو هشتاد هزار شدم  و از پارسال هم نخوندم .این سطح من هست
2-میخوام ببینم اگه 15 ساعت مفید بخوم تو این 95 روز چه رتبه ای میتونم بیارم؟
3-به نظرتون با میزان مباحثی که میشه از الان خوند و بقیه رو حذف کرد میشه به چه درصد هایی رسید؟
4-به نظرتون با این درس ها  و درصد ها کنار هم  میشه به این درصد ها  رسید؟
5-برای فیزیک کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟
6-برای شیمی میتونم حذف کنم؟
7-برای زیست با توجه به درصدی که میخوام میتونم بیشتر از مسائل ژنتیک که نمیخونم حذف کنم؟
ادبیات 60 
عربی 32
زبان 72
دینی 80
ریاضی 15
زیست 50
فیزیک 15
شمی 50

----------


## fzb

بغیر ریاضی فیزیکت درصدهایی که اعمال کردی نجومیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

بستگی داره چطور بخونی اگر بدونی هر درس چیا بخونی در همین 3 ماه طوفان میکنی مثل من  که طوفان به پا خواهم کرد
ولی حتی همه چیزا هم با هم بخونی احتمالا با روزی 15 ساعت حفظش کنی رتبه خوبی بیاری 
امید دارم حتی درصد های بهتر بزنی برای پزشکی و...

----------


## marcelo

> بستگی داره چطور بخونی اگر بدونی هر درس چیا بخونی در همین 3 ماه طوفان میکنی مثل من  که طوفان به پا خواهم کرد
> ولی حتی همه چیزا هم با هم بخونی احتمالا با روزی 15 ساعت حفظش کنی رتبه خوبی بیاری 
> امید دارم حتی درصد های بهتر بزنی برای پزشکی و...


خب بگو منم بدونم سوال ها رو جواب بده

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> خب بگو منم بدونم سوال ها رو جواب بده


مباحث خیلی سخت رو بهتره حذف کنی ولی هر درس هشتاد درصد مطالب رو باید حتما کامل بخونی 20 درصد حذفی هر درس اونی باشه که همه مشکل دارن و همیشه سوال سخت میاد مثلا هندسه مثلا استدلالش خیلی سخته حتی کسی هزار بار هم خونده باشه ممکنه سوال بیاد نتونه جواب بده یا مثلا مسائل ژنتیک جمعیت بعضی تیپ هاش یا مثلا درک مطلب عربی و زبان 
ولی سایر مباحث بخون و تمرکز کن روی کنکور و شبیه کنکور  کتاب های خط ویژه حتما بخون اختصاصی ها + تست جامع و زرد عمومی اختصاصی یا دور دنیا کارت راه  میافته چندین آزمون جامع هم بزن سنجش و قلم و گزینه و گاج 
منم همین کار میکنم بازده مهمه اینها رو تموم میکنم انشالله تا دو ماه دیگه دور ماه آخر هم برنامه ویژه پیاده میکنم مرور تسط و سرعت بالاتر

----------


## Neo.Healer

من واقعنی میخوام بخونم فقط میخوام ببینم1- به نظر شما ها میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟ اگ به نظر منه خب رتبه های خوب هم ممکنه بجز زیر 800 منطقه دو....اما اگ کسی قراره جبهه بگیره لطفا بیخیال بحث بشه این نظر منه قرار نیس حتما نظرامون عین هم باشه
پارسال دو هفته خوندم تو منطقه دو چهل هزار شدم  و از پارسال هم نخوندم .این سطح من هست
2-میخوام ببینم اگه 15 ساعت مفید بخوم تو این 95 روز چه رتبه ای میتونم بیارم؟ اممممم خب بستگی داره چیا بخونی و چطور بخونی اما این درصدا ک پایین نوشتی تخمین رتبه اش میشه حدود 8-10هزار منطقه دو
3-به نظرتون با میزان مباحثی که میشه از الان خوند و بقیه رو حذف کرد میشه به چه درصد هایی رسید؟
4-به نظرتون با این درس ها  و درصد ها کنار هم  میشه به این درصد ها  رسید؟ اول بذا اشتباهاتت توی درصدارو بگم
عربی خیلییی کم گرفتی از الان روزی یه فیلم ناصح زاده از آلا ببینی راحت 50-60 میزنی ک خب تو خیلی درصد کمی گفتی
بقیه عمومی ها اوکی ان 
زیست و شیمی هم خوبه 
اما ریاضی و فیزیکم برسون 20
ک درین صورت رتبه میشه حدود 6 الی 8 هزار منطقه دو 

5-برای فیزیک کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟ با توجه به درصدی ک گفتی فقط پیش 2 بخون با گرما
6-برای شیمی میتونم حذف کنم؟ دوم رو کامل بخون با سوم فصل2 کامل و پیش1 کامل......فصل1 سوم رو بخون اما دیگ خیلی درگیرش نشو........از فصل3 سوم هم فقط خط ویزه رو بخون حفظیاتو بلد باشی
7-برای زیست با توجه به درصدی که میخوام میتونم بیشتر از مسائل ژنتیک که نمیخونم حذف کنم؟ آره میتونی گیاهی رو کامل نخونی اما اگ وقت شد بخون حتما
ادبیات 60 
عربی 32
زبان 72
دینی 80
ریاضی 15
زیست 50
فیزیک 15
شمی 50

----------


## iamAmir

> من واقعنی میخوام بخونم فقط میخوام ببینم1- به نظر شما ها میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟ اگ به نظر منه خب رتبه های خوب هم ممکنه بجز زیر 800 منطقه دو....اما اگ کسی قراره جبهه بگیره لطفا بیخیال بحث بشه این نظر منه قرار نیس حتما نظرامون عین هم باشه
> پارسال دو هفته خوندم تو منطقه دو چهل هزار شدم  و از پارسال هم نخوندم .این سطح من هست
> 2-میخوام ببینم اگه 15 ساعت مفید بخوم تو این 95 روز چه رتبه ای میتونم بیارم؟ اممممم خب بستگی داره چیا بخونی و چطور بخونی اما این درصدا ک پایین نوشتی تخمین رتبه اش میشه 
> عربی خیلییی کم گرفتی از الان روزی یه فیلم ناصح زاده از آلا ببینی راحت 50-60 میزنی ک خب تو خیلی درصد کمی گفتی
> .....


با پایه متوسط نظام جدید چه رتبه ای به نظرت میشه آورد؟ رتبه زیر 1000 کشور میشه؟ منطقه 3 ام و نظام جدید
زیست و شیمی رو اکثر فصل ها رو خوندم؛ اما جالب نیست تسلطم به خاطر عدم مرورشون (موقع خوندشون اوکی بودم)(کلا واسم کار نداره این دو تا، تا کنکور میتونم زیست رو 70-75 به بالا برسونم و شیمی هم 70 به بالا)
ریاضی معمولیم (احتمالا بتونم به 60 برسونم واسه کنکور)
فیزیک و عمومی ها هم صفرم.

دو روزی هست روزی 15 ساعت میخونم.
نمیدونم، گیج شدم، کاملا گیج..  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با پایه متوسط نظام جدید چه رتبه ای به نظرت میشه آورد؟ رتبه زیر 1000 کشور میشه؟ منطقه 3 ام و نظام جدید
> زیست و شیمی رو اکثر فصل ها رو خوندم؛ اما جالب نیست تسلطم به خاطر عدم مرورشون (موقع خوندشون اوکی بودم)(کلا واسم کار نداره این دو تا، تا کنکور میتونم زیست رو 70-75 به بالا برسونم و شیمی هم 70 به بالا)
> ریاضی معمولیم (احتمالا بتونم به 60 برسونم واسه کنکور)
> فیزیک و عمومی ها هم صفرم.
> 
> دو روزی هست روزی 15 ساعت میخونم.
> نمیدونم، گیج شدم، کاملا گیج..


میشه بگی زیر چند منطقه دو میشه منظورت؟
آخه من با رتبه کشوری کار نکردم بلد نیستم 
اما این وضعی ک تو گفتی بنظرم من عالیه چون بالا کشیدن عمومیا کاری نداره 
یکم فیزیک مشکل سازه ک اونم حل میشه
اینک الان یادت رفته تسلطت کمه طبیعیه همه همینن حتی رتبه 1
پس فقط بخون
رتبه خوب ایده آل میتونی بیاری

----------


## iamAmir

> میشه بگی زیر چند منطقه دو میشه منظورت؟
> آخه من با رتبه کشوری کار نکردم بلد نیستم 
> اما این وضعی ک تو گفتی بنظرم من عالیه چون بالا کشیدن عمومیا کاری نداره 
> یکم فیزیک مشکل سازه ک اونم حل میشه
> اینک الان یادت رفته تسلطت کمه طبیعیه همه همینن حتی رتبه 1
> پس فقط بخون
> رتبه خوب ایده آل میتونی بیاری


میشه حدود 500 -550 منطقه 2
گند زدم کلا.
ببین من حالت معمولی رو به پایین رو بگیرم 
زیست 70 شیمی 60 (حالا 70 هم نباید خیلی سخت باشه تو این مدت) ریاضی 50 60 
عمومی و فیزیک رو صفرم لعنتی  :Yahoo (2): 
کلا واسه همچین رتبه ای امیدی هست از الان بخونم؟ میدونم سطح الانم پاسخگو این رتبه نیست
فقط یه جواب واقع گرایانه میخوام که بدونم اگه واقعا بخونم میتونم به رتبه 500 منطقه 2 برسم؟
تابستون رو اصلا نخوندم، مهر به بعد خوندم اما بگیر نگیر یعنی بگم کنکور نبودم اما خداروشکر زیست و شیمیم صفر نموند که الان نگران باشم واسه این دو تا

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میشه حدود 500 -550 منطقه 2
> گند زدم کلا.
> ببین من حالت معمولی رو به پایین رو بگیرم 
> زیست 70 شیمی 60 (حالا 70 هم نباید خیلی سخت باشه تو این مدت) ریاضی 50 60 
> عمومی و فیزیک رو صفرم لعنتی 
> کلا واسه همچین رتبه ای امیدی هست از الان بخونم؟ میدونم سطح الانم پاسخگو این رتبه نیست
> فقط یه جواب واقع گرایانه میخوام که بدونم اگه واقعا بخونم میتونم به رتبه 500 منطقه 2 برسم؟
> تابستون رو اصلا نخوندم، مهر به بعد خوندم اما بگیر نگیر یعنی بگم کنکور نبودم اما خداروشکر زیست و شیمیم صفر نموند که الان نگران باشم واسه این دو تا


من سطح الانت رو بعنوان پایه در نظر میگیرم چون کنکور ک فردا نیس 
آره رتبه ای ک گفتی میتونی برسونی و حتی بهترشو عمومیا چندان سخت نیس بالا بردنش فقط بخون
هر روز 4ساعت عمومی بخون 4تا درسو
هر روز 2ساعت فیزیک
بقیه رو هرطور ک مایلی تقسیم کن
نگران نباش با مدیریت خوب بخون به بهتر از هدفت هم میرسی

----------


## Len

> من واقعنی میخوام بخونم فقط میخوام ببینم1- به نظر شما ها میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟
> پارسال دو هفته خوندم تو منطقه دو چهل هزار شدم  و از پارسال هم نخوندم .این سطح من هست
> 2-میخوام ببینم اگه 15 ساعت مفید بخوم تو این 95 روز چه رتبه ای میتونم بیارم؟
> 3-به نظرتون با میزان مباحثی که میشه از الان خوند و بقیه رو حذف کرد میشه به چه درصد هایی رسید؟
> 4-به نظرتون با این درس ها  و درصد ها کنار هم  میشه به این درصد ها  رسید؟
> 5-برای فیزیک کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟
> 6-برای شیمی میتونم حذف کنم؟
> 7-برای زیست با توجه به درصدی که میخوام میتونم بیشتر از مسائل ژنتیک که نمیخونم حذف کنم؟
> ادبیات 60 
> ...


دوست من سلام
سعی کن اصلا جوگیر نشی ان شاالله با یک تلاش خالصانه موفق میشی
اول اینکه شما سعی کن خودت رو باور داشته باشی
دوم اینکه 15 ساعت زیاده سعی کن با 8 الی 10 ساعت شروع کنی

در مورد درس فیزیک من خودم تو ازمونا بالای 50 میزنم سوالی باشه کمکت میکنم و اینکه تو میتونی با مطالعه 4 درس اخر پیش و 2 درس اخر دوم به ی درصد خوب و بالای 20 برسی

در مورد شیمی میتونی 2 درس اخر پیش و همینطور محلول سال سوم رو حذف کنی ولی خداییش بقیه دروس با ی مطالعه دقیف میتونی ازش درصد بگیری

و بازم میگم حتما به خودت امید داشته باش سعی کن خودت رو به خودت ثابت کنی چون هیچ چیز و هیچ کسی مهمتر از خودت نیست

----------


## marcelo

> دوست من سلام
> سعی کن اصلا جوگیر نشی ان شاالله با یک تلاش خالصانه موفق میشی
> اول اینکه شما سعی کن خودت رو باور داشته باشی
> دوم اینکه 15 ساعت زیاده سعی کن با 8 الی 10 ساعت شروع کنی
> 
> در مورد درس فیزیک من خودم تو ازمونا بالای 50 میزنم سوالی باشه کمکت میکنم و اینکه تو میتونی با مطالعه 4 درس اخر پیش و 2 درس اخر دوم به ی درصد خوب و بالای 20 برسی
> 
> در مورد شیمی میتونی 2 درس اخر پیش و همینطور محلول سال سوم رو حذف کنی ولی خداییش بقیه دروس با ی مطالعه دقیف میتونی ازش درصد بگیری
> 
> و بازم میگم حتما به خودت امید داشته باش سعی کن خودت رو به خودت ثابت کنی چون هیچ چیز و هیچ کسی مهمتر از خودت نیست


چهار فصل اخر پیش دو فیزیک پیش نیاز ندارن و با جاهای دیگه ترکیب نمیشن؟

----------


## high.target

_اینومیدونم ک اگه از الان نخونی اول از آخر میشی_

----------


## saj8jad

طرف 100 روز ، روزی 16 ساعت خونده رتبش اومده 200 بعدش شما تو فکر رتبه 5 6 هزاری؟! اونم رتبه منطقه تازه؟!

حالا شما نمیخواد 200 بشی ولی 1200 که میتونی بیاری دیگه

----------


## marcelo

> طرف 100 روز ، روزی 16 ساعت خونده رتبش اومده 200 بعدش شما تو فکر رتبه 5 6 هزاری؟! اونم رتبه منطقه تازه؟!
> 
> حالا شما نمیخواد 200 بشی ولی 1200 که میتونی بیاری دیگه


من پارسال 40 هزار شدم خوندی؟

----------


## _Scorpion_

> من پارسال 40 هزار شدم خوندی؟





16 ساعت خوندی 40 هزار شدی ؟:/

عجبز:/

----------


## marcelo

> 16 ساعت خوندی 40 هزار شدی ؟:/
> 
> عجبز:/


سه هفته خوندم 12 13 ساعت

----------


## marcelo

الان تقریبا همه گفتن گزینه 1 ولی کسی نگفت چطوری.
تو تناسب با توجه به درس و رتبه ای که پارسال اوردم نمیشه اورد .تو سه هفته شدم 45 تو 13 هفته میشم 10 هزار  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
کاش واقعا میشد 5-6 هزار اورد .خیلی خوب میشد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saj8jad

> من پارسال 40 هزار شدم خوندی؟


بجای اینکه اینجا آنلاین باشی دوست عزیز ، برو برنامت رو اوکی کن با تمام ظرفیت و توانی که داری بشین بخوان ، حتی اگر شده بصورت مضاعف تر

----------


## marcelo

> بجای اینکه اینجا آنلاین باشی دوست عزیز ، برو برنامت رو اوکی کن با تمام ظرفیت و توانی که داری بشین بخوان ، حتی اگر شده بصورت مضاعف تر


میرم.ولی زیادی بزگنمایی کردی 
1200 از 45000 هزار نمیشه هیچ کس نمیتونه

----------


## shayandrama

همیشه یادت باشه هیچ رتبه ای هیچ زمان خاصی نداره مگر رتبه های خاص مثل تک رقمی، دو رقمی و تا حدودی سه رقمی من خودم واسه ۹۷ یکسال وقت داشتم رتبم شد 205 هزار (سیاهه سیاه توی لشکر) ولی امسال اگه خدا خواست میخوام یه رتبه مثل خودت بیارم پرستاری قبول شم (۵ تا ۶ هزار) صفرم نیستم یه چیزایی خوندم زیست فقط پیش مونده ریاضی حذفیات زیاد داشتم فقط دو سه تا فصل مونده فیزیک هم مثل ریاضی شیمی هم دوم رو فقط خوندم ادبیات تمومه عربی هنوز شروع نکردم دینی دوم تمومه انگلیسی هم تازه قواعد تموم شده

----------


## shayandrama

> میرم.ولی زیادی بزگنمایی کردی 
> 1200 از 45000 هزار نمیشه هیچ کس نمیتونه


من خودم میخوام از 205 هزار برسم به ۷ یا ۸ هزار پس من باید چی بگم؟ انقدر ناامید نباش

----------


## SkyWalker313

> میرم.ولی زیادی بزگنمایی کردی 
> 1200 از 45000 هزار نمیشه هیچ کس نمیتونه


اینکه شما به ده هزار فکر می کنی (اینطور فهمیدم) مطمئن باش زیر 20 هزار نمیشی 
پرتوقع بودن همچین چیز بدیم نیست یکم پر توقع باش و براش تلاش کن
کسی نگفت بشین بخون 1200 شو بخون بهترین رتبه ای که می تونی بیاری حالا می خواد 10000 باشه یا 5000 یا اصن 1000 همش بستگی به شما داره حداقلش اینه نتایچ اومد نمیزنی تو سر خودت که این سه ماهو کاش می خوندم و بهتر می شد نتیجه
موفق باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> میرم.ولی زیادی بزگنمایی کردی 
> 1200 از 45000 هزار نمیشه هیچ کس نمیتونه


از نظر شما اینطوره ، نظرتون هم قابل احترام هستش طبیعتا  :Yahoo (1): 
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## marcelo

> از نظر شما اینطوره ، نظرتون هم قابل احترام هستش طبیعتا 
> با آرزوی موفقیت


داداشدعوا نداریم که 
جدا میشه به نظرت؟چطور با این پایه داغون و این وقت کم
دیگه پر پرش الان من میتون 1500 ساعت درس بخونم.به هر درس چقدر بدم که چقدر بزنم.اینو بگو

----------


## marcelo

> اینکه شما به ده هزار فکر می کنی (اینطور فهمیدم) مطمئن باش زیر 20 هزار نمیشی 
> پرتوقع بودن همچین چیز بدیم نیست یکم پر توقع باش و براش تلاش کن
> کسی نگفت بشین بخون 1200 شو بخون بهترین رتبه ای که می تونی بیاری حالا می خواد 10000 باشه یا 5000 یا اصن 1000 همش بستگی به شما داره حداقلش اینه نتایچ اومد نمیزنی تو سر خودت که این سه ماهو کاش می خوندم و بهتر می شد نتیجه
> موفق باشی


من به 6 هزار فکر میکنم میرم هم که بخونم 
سوال بالایی رو جواب بده

----------


## saj8jad

> داداشدعوا نداریم که 
> جدا میشه به نظرت؟چطور با این پایه داغون و این وقت کم
> دیگه پر پرش الان من میتون 1500 ساعت درس بخونم.به هر درس چقدر بدم که چقدر بزنم.اینو بگو



دوست گرامی ما که با هم دعوا نداریم  :Yahoo (94):  ، داریم؟!
من نظرم یه چیزه ، نظر شما یه چیز دیگست، میگم نظرتون محترمه  :Yahoo (1): 
نظر من رو بخوای میگم میشه به شرط تلاش مضاعف ، برنامه دقیق و منسجم و مطالعه ای با کیفیت و کمیت بالا

----------


## marcelo

> دوست گرامی ما که با هم دعوا نداریم  ، داریم؟!
> من نظرم یه چیزه ، نظر شما یه چیز دیگست، میگم نظرتون محترمه 
> نظر من رو بخوای میگم میشه به شرط تلاش مضاعف ، برنامه دقیق و منسجم و مطالعه ای با کیفیت و کمیت بالا


نه بابا ما زنجانی ها فقط با چاقو دعوا میکنیم الان چاقو نیست   :Yahoo (4): 
داداش اون سوال خط اخر   رو خواهش میکنم دو دقیقه وقت بزار جواب بده

----------


## Amirkhan21

ژنتیک جمعیتوووو حذف نکن مفاهیمش سوال میاد اسونه مسایلش ربطی نداره خیلی ولی اولویت اخر مسایل

----------


## iamAmir

> الان تقریبا همه گفتن گزینه 1 ولی کسی نگفت چطوری.
> تو تناسب با توجه به درس و رتبه ای که پارسال اوردم نمیشه اورد .تو سه هفته شدم 45 تو 13 هفته میشم 10 هزار 
> کاش واقعا میشد 5-6 هزار اورد .خیلی خوب میشد


یه چیز بگم فقط
۳ هفته اول که خوندی ۴۰ هزار شدی درست، چرا؟ چون مثلا تو ریاضی تازه یاد گرفتی مثلا تعیین علامتو
حالا هفته ۴م میشه بالا کشیدن خودت
مثل حرکت شتاب داره
هر چی مسافتی که طی کنی بیشتر باشه، رتبه تو هم بیشتر جا به جا میشه.
مثلن ۲ هفته ۴۵ هزار
۳ هفته۴۰ هزار
۴. هفته ۳۰
۵ هفته ۱۵ هزار
۶ هفته ۵ هزار

اینطوریاست

----------


## Ali Rezaa

کسی که حدود ۱ سال مطالعه نداشته امکان نداره بتونه ۹۰ روز به صورت مستمر روزی ۱۶ ساعت مطالعه داشته باشه
تازه اگرم بتونی اصلا بازده نداره و سریع خسته میشی
من خودم از تابستون شروع کردم اولاش روزی ۱۲ ساعت میخوندم ولی بعد از ۱۰ روز خسته شدم و از ۵ ساعت شروع کردم

----------


## faezeh21

4 فصل اخر فیزیک پیش با فصل های قبلی ترکیب میشه سوالاتش؟


ایا برای یادگیری این 4 فصل تسلط به فصل های قبل لازمه؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## UNI7ED

سینماتیک زمینه دینامیکه یه جورایی 
نوسان زمینه موجه 
موج زمینه صوت و امواج الکترومغناطیسه 
فصل 7 و هشت یه جورایی زمینه نیاز نداره

----------


## hamed_habibi

​رتبه رو نمیدونم اما زیست شیمی میشه 50زد ریاضی فیزیک بین 20تا30 ادب عربی دینی میشه 70روسند زبان 20 30 این یعنی همون 2هزار منطقه سه

----------


## Math97

> 4 فصل اخر فیزیک پیش با فصل های قبلی ترکیب میشه سوالاتش؟
> 
> 
> ایا برای یادگیری این 4 فصل تسلط به فصل های قبل لازمه؟


توی خیلی از مباحث فیزیک یا حتی ریاضی و شیمی، فقط در حد اصل تعریفو مفاهیم ضروری از پیش نیازها بدونید کافیه و لازم نیست توش مسلط و حرفه ای باشید. برای این 4 فصل هم به نظرم همینطوره. می تونید یه نگاه کلی و سریع به این فصلا بکنید و تعاریف مهمو از قبلیا بخونید.

----------


## Len

> چهار فصل اخر پیش دو فیزیک پیش نیاز ندارن و با جاهای دیگه ترکیب نمیشن؟


خوشبختانه نه دوست گلم پیش نیاز ندارن و ترکیب نمیشه با خیالت راحت میتونین مطالعه کنین

----------


## marcelo

> ​رتبه رو نمیدونم اما زیست شیمی میشه 50زد ریاضی فیزیک بین 20تا30 ادب عربی دینی میشه 70روسند زبان 20 30 این یعنی همون 2هزار منطقه سه


داداش دستم به دامنت برای زیست و شیمی یکم توضیح بده 
با 1500 ساعت مطالعه میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟با توجه به اینکه هیچی نخوندم
برای اینکه درس ها رو به این درصد ها برسونم هر کدوم چند ساعت زمان میخواد؟
دقیق نمیخوام همون تخمینی با شرایطی که گفتم .نخوندم و سرع مطالعه ام بد نیست
ادبیات 60 
عربی 32
زبان 72
دینی 80
ریاضی 15
زیست 50
فیزیک 15
شمی 50

----------


## marcelo

> ​رتبه رو نمیدونم اما زیست شیمی میشه 50زد ریاضی فیزیک بین 20تا30 ادب عربی دینی میشه 70روسند زبان 20 30 این یعنی همون 2هزار منطقه سه


من برا شما پیغام خصوصی هم فرستادم اینجا هم نقل قول گرفتم.داداش تو که تجربه داری کمک کن بخدا اونقدری داغون هستم که همش ثواب بشه

----------


## marcelo

> ​رتبه رو نمیدونم اما زیست شیمی میشه 50زد ریاضی فیزیک بین 20تا30 ادب عربی دینی میشه 70روسند زبان 20 30 این یعنی همون 2هزار منطقه سه





> داداش دستم به دامنت برای زیست و شیمی یکم توضیح بده 
> با 1500 ساعت مطالعه میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟با توجه به اینکه هیچی نخوندم
> برای اینکه درس ها رو به این درصد ها برسونم هر کدوم چند ساعت زمان میخواد؟
> دقیق نمیخوام همون تخمینی با شرایطی که گفتم .نخوندم و سرع مطالعه ام بد نیست
> ادبیات 60 
> عربی 32
> زبان 72
> دینی 80
> ریاضی 15
> ...





> من برا شما پیغام خصوصی هم فرستادم اینجا هم نقل قول گرفتم.داداش تو که تجربه داری کمک کن بخدا اونقدری داغون هستم که همش ثواب بشه


این رو میگم.تروخدا یه چند خط توضیح بنویس یه برنامه نسبی هم بهم بده به خدا خیلی بهم ریخته هستم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> این رو میگم.تروخدا یه چند خط توضیح بنویس یه برنامه نسبی هم بهم بده به خدا خیلی بهم ریخته هستم


ببخشید عزیزم من خیلی درگیرم نشد درست بنویسم بادی عرض کنم بهت که..........

----------


## marcelo

> ببخشید عزیزم من خیلی درگیرم نشد درست بنویسم بادی عرض کنم بهت که..........


یادت رفت؟

----------


## Amirhossein10

انگار اعضای انجمن آینده شماها رو قراره تعیین کنن . اگه بگن اره یعنی میتونین اگه بگن نه نمی تونین :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mina_77

> طرف 100 روز ، روزی 16 ساعت خونده رتبش اومده 200 بعدش شما تو فکر رتبه 5 6 هزاری؟! اونم رتبه منطقه تازه؟!
> 
> حالا شما نمیخواد 200 بشی ولی 1200 که میتونی بیاری دیگه


کی شده 1200؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



طرف 100 روز ، روزی 16 ساعت خونده رتبش اومده 200 بعدش شما تو فکر رتبه 5 6 هزاری؟! اونم رتبه منطقه تازه؟!

حالا شما نمیخواد 200 بشی ولی 1200 که میتونی بیاری دیگه


سجاد جان طرف علامه بوده وبدون خوندن استاد بوده فقط مرور کرده نمی گم کار کوچکی کرده دمشم گرم ولی اون کجا این کجا /*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط marcelo


من واقعنی میخوام بخونم فقط میخوام ببینم1- به نظر شما ها میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟
پارسال دو هفته خوندم تو منطقه دو هشتاد هزار شدم  و از پارسال هم نخوندم .این سطح من هست
2-میخوام ببینم اگه 15 ساعت مفید بخوم تو این 95 روز چه رتبه ای میتونم بیارم؟
3-به نظرتون با میزان مباحثی که میشه از الان خوند و بقیه رو حذف کرد میشه به چه درصد هایی رسید؟
4-به نظرتون با این درس ها  و درصد ها کنار هم  میشه به این درصد ها  رسید؟
5-برای فیزیک کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟
6-برای شیمی میتونم حذف کنم؟
7-برای زیست با توجه به درصدی که میخوام میتونم بیشتر از مسائل ژنتیک که نمیخونم حذف کنم؟
ادبیات 60 
عربی 32
زبان 72
دینی 80
ریاضی 15
زیست 50
فیزیک 15
شمی 50


دمت گرم چند تا تاپیک زدی 
عزیز هرچه زودتر شروع کن درس خوندن رو هیچ کی اینجا جادوگر نیست که بهت بگه چند میشه رتبت 
اگر درست واصولی بخونی وبا تلاش زیاد احتمال زیاد زیر 7.000 منطقه 2 رو می تونی بیاری*

----------


## ErFaNnN

سلام

شما از حاشیه ها دوری کن
به نتیجه هم فکر نکن
فعلا فقط تلاش کن ان شاالله همونی میشه ک میخوای

----------


## ErFaNnN

سلام
شما فعلا تمرکزت رو بزار روی مطالعه
به نتیجه هم فکر نکن
از حاشیه هم حتما دور باشه
ان شاالله میرسی به مراد دلت
 :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------

